# Agresti:"Milan, umiliazione storica. Ci si abitua alla mediocrità".



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

*Agresti:"Milan, umiliazione storica. Ci si abitua alla mediocrità".*

Stefano Agresti, direttore di calciomercato.com, ci va giù duro col Milan:"L'esclusione dall'Europa League è un'umiliazione storica della quale, sembra, pochi hanno reale percezione. Il Milan resta sempre uno dei grandi club europei. E se una società del genere viene esclusa dall'Europa, il caso diventa gigantesco. Come reagiremmo se venissero escluse Real e Barcellona? C'è la sensazione che ormai ci si stia abituando alla mediocrità del Milan. I colpevoli? Galliani, Berlusconi, e Yonghong Li? Che è stato scelto proprio da quest'ultimo. Che quindi è l'unico colpevole".


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti, direttore di calciomercato.com, ci va giù duro col Milan:"L'esclusione dall'Europa League è un'umiliazione storica della quale, sembra, pochi hanno reale percezione. Il Milan resta sempre uno dei grandi club europei. E se una società del genere viene esclusa dall'Europa, il caso diventa gigantesco. Come reagiremmo se venissero escluse Real e Barcellona? C'è la sensazione che ormai ci si stia abituando alla mediocrità del Milan. I colpevoli? Galliani, Berlusconi, e Yonghong Li? Che è stato scelto proprio da quest'ultimo. Che quindi è l'unico colpevole".



Finalmente qualcuno che dice come stanno realmente le cose.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che dice come stanno realmente le cose.



X me, sarà x l'età che avevo, è stata molto ma molto peggio la notte di Marsiglia e tutto quello che ne è conseguito...quella è stata una figura di a livello planetario!


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti, direttore di calciomercato.com, ci va giù duro col Milan:"L'esclusione dall'Europa League è un'umiliazione storica della quale, sembra, pochi hanno reale percezione. Il Milan resta sempre uno dei grandi club europei. E se una società del genere viene esclusa dall'Europa, il caso diventa gigantesco. Come reagiremmo se venissero escluse Real e Barcellona? C'è la sensazione che ormai ci si stia abituando alla mediocrità del Milan. I colpevoli? Galliani, Berlusconi, e Yonghong Li? Che è stato scelto proprio da quest'ultimo. Che quindi è l'unico colpevole".



Impazzisco quando leggo milanisti contenti per questa decisione (a prescindere dal fatto che l'Europa League non serve a niente).


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X me, sarà x l'età che avevo, è stata molto ma molto peggio la notte di Marsiglia e tutto quello che ne è conseguito...quella è stata una figura di a livello planetario!



Avevi però un Milan molto forte e molto competitivo. Era stata una macchia su un vestito bianco.
Altro che macchie quelle di oggi...


----------



## Fabiuz90 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti, direttore di calciomercato.com, ci va giù duro col Milan:"L'esclusione dall'Europa League è un'umiliazione storica della quale, sembra, pochi hanno reale percezione. Il Milan resta sempre uno dei grandi club europei. E se una società del genere viene esclusa dall'Europa, il caso diventa gigantesco. Come reagiremmo se venissero escluse Real e Barcellona? C'è la sensazione che ormai ci si stia abituando alla mediocrità del Milan. I colpevoli? Galliani, Berlusconi, e Yonghong Li? Che è stato scelto proprio da quest'ultimo. Che quindi è l'unico colpevole".


e quindi??...tutti a dire cose ovvie e di una banalità sconcertante...ma le soluzioni??...nessuno che propone qualcosa??


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> e quindi??...tutti a dire cose ovvie e di una banalità sconcertante...ma le soluzioni??...nessuno che propone qualcosa??



La realtà è che questo accordo era l'unica soluzione


----------



## Fabiuz90 (28 Giugno 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La realtà è che questo accordo era l'unica soluzione


esatto...ma non si riesce a capire...ancora una volta si danno colpe a caso senza dire che l'UNICO responsabile è il pedofilo di Arcore...ma dov'erano tutti sti giornalisti quando questo ci affossava??...dove cappero stavano??...servi...


----------



## Capitano (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impazzisco quando leggo milanisti contenti per questa decisione (a prescindere dal fatto che l'Europa League non serve a niente).



Io penso che la situazione attuale era in realtà un circolo vizioso. Questa esclusione permette di mettere un punto e di ripartire . Per il giudizio sulla ripartenza attendiamo maggio 2020.


----------



## Denny14 (28 Giugno 2019)

Per non doversi vergognare di queste umiliazioni c'era da preoccuparsi 10 anni fa, non ora, ormai possiamo solo sperare di aver toccato il fondo per risalire.


----------



## Memories of the Time (28 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> esatto...ma non si riesce a capire...ancora una volta si danno colpe a caso senza dire che l'UNICO responsabile è il pedofilo di Arcore...ma dov'erano tutti sti giornalisti quando questo ci affossava??...dove cappero stavano??...servi...



Quoto in toto. 
Questa soluzione è la migliore di quelle possibili per la situazione in cui quei criminali ci hanno lasciato. 
Battere i piedi per terra frignando dicendo "uè uè siamo il Milan" serve solo a rodersi il fegato per _niente_, letteralmente. 
Incassare, sperare che questo sia il respiro che ci serve e riniziare con umiltà, il resto sono piagnistei da nostalgici e/o gente che ha perso il contatto con la realtà imho


----------



## Milanlove (28 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> e quindi??...tutti a dire cose ovvie e di una banalità sconcertante...ma le soluzioni??...nessuno che propone qualcosa??



innanzi tutto smetterla di minimizzare i problemi ed esaltare le finte soluzioni.
Qui Agresti ha straragione e non bisogna fare finta di niente, bisogna urlarlo al mondo intero quanto siamo caduti in basso come club e soprattutto come tifoseria. Questo è il primo passo della soluzione. A furia di minimizzare e di esaltare gentaglia come mirabelli, fassone, uno sconosciuto broker asiatico, un fondo speculativo, leonardo, maldini (come dirigente), ecc... siamo andati sempre più a fondo. Perchè l'importante non era risolvere i problemi, ma fare finta di minimizzarli, fare finta che andava tutto bene, fare finta che non ci fossero problemi. 
L'esclusione dall'Europa è un problema enorme! Non perchè domani non riusciamo a comprare tizio o caio, non perchè l'anno prossimo non potremo vincere trofei europei, ma semplicemente perchè la storia dell'AC Milan 1899 è stata appena sporcata da una macchia seconda solo alle due retrocessioni in 100 e passa anni di storia. E la cosa peggiore è che molti tifosi l'accettano e addirittura c'è chi fa pure finta di essere contento. Abbiamo perso tutto. Abbiamo perso una grane rosa, abbiamo perso una grande proprietà, abbiamo perso il rispetto sia delle istituzioni calcistiche internazionali, sia dei club italiani ed internazionali. Abbiamo perso la nostra credibilità, abbiamo perso la nostra filosofia di gioco e di conduzione societaria. Abbiamo perso l'Europa e oggi a leggere certi commenti sembra che abbiamo perso pure l'ultima cosa che c'era rimasta almeno a noi tifosi: la dignità.
Il Milan è appena stato umiliato e trattato come una squadretta turca di bassa classifica... e c'è chi festeggia. Per cosa? Così possiamo prendere Torreira! Ma per piacere!!
La soluzione? vergognarci di quello che siamo diventati (giusto per salvare la dignità e non comportarci come se fossimo i tifosi della Salernitana), vendere il più possibile, ripartire da zero. La soluzione? Accettare la situazione disastrosa e muoversi di conseguenza. Siamo caduti in basso e ora dobbiamo rialzarci, ci vorranno anni e anni di sconfitte, umiliazioni, fatiche e cessioni dolorose. Non c'è altra via.
Astenersi quindi i fan di proprietari invisibili/fantoccio, dirigenti apprendisti, mezze tacche spacciate per campioni, (umilianti) ricorsi al Tas e menate varie viste in questi anni che col milan c'entrano come il sale c'entra con i ghiaccioli.
Ci vuole umilità. Fine.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avevi però un Milan molto forte e molto competitivo. Era stata una macchia su un vestito bianco.
> Altro che macchie quelle di oggi...



Insomma...era una macchia nera su un vestito bianco...oggi è una macchia di birra su un vestito beige


----------



## davidelynch (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che dice come stanno realmente le cose.



Dai è solo un buffone che segue l'onda.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> innanzi tutto smetterla di minimizzare i problemi ed esaltare le finte soluzioni.
> Qui Agresti ha straragione e non bisogna fare finta di niente, bisogna urlarlo al mondo intero quanto siamo caduti in basso come club e soprattutto come tifoseria. Questo è il primo passo della soluzione. A furia di minimizzare e di esaltare gentaglia come mirabelli, fassone, uno sconosciuto broker asiatico, un fondo speculativo, leonardo, maldini (come dirigente), ecc... siamo andati sempre più a fondo. Perchè l'importante non era risolvere i problemi, ma fare finta di minimizzarli, fare finta che andava tutto bene, fare finta che non ci fossero problemi.
> L'esclusione dall'Europa è un problema enorme! Non perchè domani non riusciamo a comprare tizio o caio, non perchè l'anno prossimo non potremo vincere trofei europei, ma semplicemente perchè la storia dell'AC Milan 1899 è stata appena sporcata da una macchia seconda solo alle due retrocessioni in 100 e passa anni di storia. E la cosa peggiore è che molti tifosi l'accettano e addirittura c'è chi fa pure finta di essere contento. Abbiamo perso tutto. Abbiamo perso una grane rosa, abbiamo perso una grande proprietà, abbiamo perso il rispetto sia delle istituzioni calcistiche internazionali, sia dei club italiani ed internazionali. Abbiamo perso la nostra credibilità, abbiamo perso la nostra filosofia di gioco e di conduzione societaria. Abbiamo perso l'Europa e oggi a leggere certi commenti sembra che abbiamo perso pure l'ultima cosa che c'era rimasta almeno a noi tifosi: la dignità.
> Il Milan è appena stato umiliato e trattato come una squadretta turca di bassa classifica... e c'è chi festeggia. Per cosa? Così possiamo prendere Torreira! Ma per piacere!!
> ...



Dimentichi la notte di Marsiglia con conseguente squalifica dalle coppe...li si che ho pianto...oggi in confronto è nulla...anche perché oggi segna il momento zero del Milan e da oggi in poi si può solo crescere...


----------



## Fabiuz90 (28 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> innanzi tutto smetterla di minimizzare i problemi ed esaltare le finte soluzioni.
> Qui Agresti ha straragione e non bisogna fare finta di niente, bisogna urlarlo al mondo intero quanto siamo caduti in basso come club e soprattutto come tifoseria. Questo è il primo passo della soluzione. A furia di minimizzare e di esaltare gentaglia come mirabelli, fassone, uno sconosciuto broker asiatico, un fondo speculativo, leonardo, maldini (come dirigente), ecc... siamo andati sempre più a fondo. Perchè l'importante non era risolvere i problemi, ma fare finta di minimizzarli, fare finta che andava tutto bene, fare finta che non ci fossero problemi.
> L'esclusione dall'Europa è un problema enorme! Non perchè domani non riusciamo a comprare tizio o caio, non perchè l'anno prossimo non potremo vincere trofei europei, ma semplicemente perchè la storia dell'AC Milan 1899 è stata appena sporcata da una macchia seconda solo alle due retrocessioni in 100 e passa anni di storia. E la cosa peggiore è che molti tifosi l'accettano e addirittura c'è chi fa pure finta di essere contento. Abbiamo perso tutto. Abbiamo perso una grane rosa, abbiamo perso una grande proprietà, abbiamo perso il rispetto sia delle istituzioni calcistiche internazionali, sia dei club italiani ed internazionali. Abbiamo perso la nostra credibilità, abbiamo perso la nostra filosofia di gioco e di conduzione societaria. Abbiamo perso l'Europa e oggi a leggere certi commenti sembra che abbiamo perso pure l'ultima cosa che c'era rimasta almeno a noi tifosi: la dignità.
> Il Milan è appena stato umiliato e trattato come una squadretta turca di bassa classifica... e c'è chi festeggia. Per cosa? Così possiamo prendere Torreira! Ma per piacere!!
> ...


non concordo con quasi niente ma ti ringrazio di aver sprecato tempo per rispondermi ....e lo dico seriamente non per sfottere


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> innanzi tutto smetterla di minimizzare i problemi ed esaltare le finte soluzioni.
> Qui Agresti ha straragione e non bisogna fare finta di niente, bisogna urlarlo al mondo intero quanto siamo caduti in basso come club e soprattutto come tifoseria. Questo è il primo passo della soluzione. A furia di minimizzare e di esaltare gentaglia come mirabelli, fassone, uno sconosciuto broker asiatico, un fondo speculativo, leonardo, maldini (come dirigente), ecc... siamo andati sempre più a fondo. Perchè l'importante non era risolvere i problemi, ma fare finta di minimizzarli, fare finta che andava tutto bene, fare finta che non ci fossero problemi.
> L'esclusione dall'Europa è un problema enorme! Non perchè domani non riusciamo a comprare tizio o caio, non perchè l'anno prossimo non potremo vincere trofei europei, ma semplicemente perchè la storia dell'AC Milan 1899 è stata appena sporcata da una macchia seconda solo alle due retrocessioni in 100 e passa anni di storia. E la cosa peggiore è che molti tifosi l'accettano e addirittura c'è chi fa pure finta di essere contento. Abbiamo perso tutto. Abbiamo perso una grane rosa, abbiamo perso una grande proprietà, abbiamo perso il rispetto sia delle istituzioni calcistiche internazionali, sia dei club italiani ed internazionali. Abbiamo perso la nostra credibilità, abbiamo perso la nostra filosofia di gioco e di conduzione societaria. Abbiamo perso l'Europa e oggi a leggere certi commenti sembra che abbiamo perso pure l'ultima cosa che c'era rimasta almeno a noi tifosi: la dignità.
> Il Milan è appena stato umiliato e trattato come una squadretta turca di bassa classifica... e c'è chi festeggia. Per cosa? Così possiamo prendere Torreira! Ma per piacere!!
> ...



Ammazza quanto catastrofismo...
Ci dici di essere oggettivi... di non minimizzare... e va bene. Ma poi non devi ingigantire! Non serve a nulla! È andata male... poteva andar meglio ma... oramai è andata e speriamo sia finita così!


----------



## Igor91 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti, direttore di calciomercato.com, ci va giù duro col Milan:"L'esclusione dall'Europa League è un'umiliazione storica della quale, sembra, pochi hanno reale percezione. Il Milan resta sempre uno dei grandi club europei. E se una società del genere viene esclusa dall'Europa, il caso diventa gigantesco. Come reagiremmo se venissero escluse Real e Barcellona? C'è la sensazione che ormai ci si stia abituando alla mediocrità del Milan. I colpevoli? Galliani, Berlusconi, e Yonghong Li? Che è stato scelto proprio da quest'ultimo. Che quindi è l'unico colpevole".



Eppure non penso serva un quoziente intellettivo di livello superiore per capire...... il Milan, DATO IL MANCATO INGRESSO IN CL, ha preferito accordarsi per un esclusione adesso (SI PRESUME, col vantaggio di vedere annullate le investigazioni per o trienni precedenti) piuttosto che avere problemi negli anni successivi, quando si raggiungerà - si spera - la champions.

Cosa c'è da capire? Hanno detto alla UEFA: "oh vabbè, ti pago una multa unificata ma mi annulli tutte le multe che non ho pagato in passato... in cambio non porto la macchina per un mese.". 

È un CONGUAGLIO... Ora ripartiamo da ZERO. 
Non dovremo più sentire di punizioni, accordi, sentenze, tas, e tutt l'anim di che l'è stracatamort... 

Cumbrì???


----------



## 666psycho (28 Giugno 2019)

Gli unici che si devono vergognare sono Berlusconi e Galliani.. stranamente loro di questo non ne parlano e nessun, dico NESSUN gioranlista che fa la domanda scomoda..


----------



## Baba (28 Giugno 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Gli unici che si devono vergognare sono Berlusconi e Galliani.. stranamente loro di questo non ne parlano e nessun, dico NESSUN gioranlista che fa la domanda scomoda..



Figurati se qualcuno gli fa le giuste domande. Giornalisti servi.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che dice come stanno realmente le cose.



No, certo, ha ragione. Comunque se prima di crepare si occupa anche del marciume di altre squadre ha la mia benedizione, eh.


----------



## Anguus (28 Giugno 2019)

Umiliazione di livello storico. Perché non dire subito che la squadra avrebbe rinunciato all'Europa League nel caso non fosse andata in Champions. Perché non dire che esistevano due piani totalmente diversi e dire nei dettagli cosa aspettarsi in caso di mancato arrivo tra le prime quattro? Invece dei proclami, delle belle parole e dei bei propositi, perché non dicono chiaramente quanto dobbiamo ancora navigare nella *****? Anni? Decenni?


----------



## Lo Gnu (28 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> e quindi??...tutti a dire cose ovvie e di una banalità sconcertante...ma le soluzioni??...nessuno che propone qualcosa??



Amen! Ora piovono dai media le dichiarazioni dei capitan ovvio. È lampante che per noi l'esclusione rappresenti il punto più basso della nostra storia recente, anche perché ci rimettiamo a livello d'immagine. Ma purtroppo la vecchia gestione ci ha ridotto a questo. L'esclusione ad oggi rappresenta una scelta INEVITABILE. Perché non parlano anche di questo?


----------



## diavolo (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impazzisco quando leggo milanisti contenti per questa decisione (a prescindere dal fatto che l'Europa League non serve a niente).



.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (28 Giugno 2019)

A


mil77 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi la notte di Marsiglia con conseguente squalifica dalle coppe...li si che ho pianto...oggi in confronto è nulla...anche perché oggi segna il momento zero del Milan e da oggi in poi si può solo crescere...


Il responsabile e’ sempre lo stesso (e non si chiama Adriano), ma quella era una parentesi passeggera, questa è in linea con gli ultimi sette anni e chissà quanti dei prossimi


----------



## Blu71 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti, direttore di calciomercato.com, ci va giù duro col Milan:"L'esclusione dall'Europa League è un'umiliazione storica della quale, sembra, pochi hanno reale percezione. Il Milan resta sempre uno dei grandi club europei. E se una società del genere viene esclusa dall'Europa, il caso diventa gigantesco. Come reagiremmo se venissero escluse Real e Barcellona? C'è la sensazione che ormai ci si stia abituando alla mediocrità del Milan. I colpevoli? Galliani, Berlusconi, e Yonghong Li? Che è stato scelto proprio da quest'ultimo. Che quindi è l'unico colpevole".



Il Milan era uno dei grandi club europei. Ora non lo è più. Di ricordi non si vive.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stefano Agresti, direttore di calciomercato.com, ci va giù duro col Milan:"L'esclusione dall'Europa League è un'umiliazione storica della quale, sembra, pochi hanno reale percezione. Il Milan resta sempre uno dei grandi club europei. E se una società del genere viene esclusa dall'Europa, il caso diventa gigantesco. Come reagiremmo se venissero escluse Real e Barcellona? C'è la sensazione che ormai ci si stia abituando alla mediocrità del Milan. I colpevoli? Galliani, Berlusconi, e Yonghong Li? Che è stato scelto proprio da quest'ultimo. Che quindi è l'unico colpevole".



Che vergogna. La mediocrità sarebbe un passo avanti peraltro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

Bah io non vedo sta gran cosa... ci hanno escluso perche non abiamo un buon bilancio. Niente di illecito

Alla Juve che l hanno mandata in B per associazione a delinquere allora?..
E sono ancora a dire che sono innocenti.

A me brucia solo di non vedere 6 partite e che idiott non caccia il grano... stop


----------



## Doc55 (28 Giugno 2019)

Una sola verità il Milan e i suoi tifosi non sono mortificati da questo accordo anzi sono liberati
L'unico che dovrebbe mortificarsi è Berlusconi!
Ancora oggi Mediaset nei suoi servizi cerca di nascondere la realtà in maniera ignobile!


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impazzisco quando leggo milanisti contenti per questa decisione (a prescindere dal fatto che l'Europa League non serve a niente).



Chi ha visto il vero Milan, negli ultimi mesi, dovrebbe piangere sangue.


----------



## andreima (29 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto il vero Milan, negli ultimi mesi, dovrebbe piangere sangue.



Ormai è anni che ci prendono in giro altro che mesi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Giugno 2019)

La piu grande umiliazione della storia è la gara contro il Marsiglia nel 91. Una mancanza di stile, di fair play terribile. Con quella squadra si vinceva la C1 del 92 tranquillamente.
Quel giorno, Galliani è stato davvero ridicolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2019)

Umiliazione addirittura? E' un accordo comune fatto tra Milan e Uefa.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impazzisco quando leggo milanisti contenti per questa decisione (a prescindere dal fatto che l'Europa League non serve a niente).



Bravo... La spacciano per una cosa positiva... Robe da matti.


----------



## Tessar (29 Giugno 2019)

Qualcuno dica a questo signore che siamo umiliati da circa 10 anni, non da ieri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Impazzisco quando leggo milanisti contenti per questa decisione (a prescindere dal fatto che l'Europa League non serve a niente).



Admin credo nessuno sia contento ma non ho mai pensato nella vita che nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia serva a qualcosa..

Il Milan è stato scientemente demolito da Berlusconi prima di andarsene, probabilmente inscenando pure tutta la pagliacciata di Yogurt Li (personaggio impossibile dai..) per poi lasciare il Milan nelle mani di un fondo speculativo che comunque non avrà certo come obbiettivo la champions..

Ad oggi quello che tocca sperare è che sti signori siano in grado di:
Ripulire bene i conti

Fare uno stadio di proprietà

Mantenerci ad un livello DECENTE ovvero stare lì attaccati al 4° posto come l'anno scorso (magari mostrando un calcio guardabile però..)

Venderci a qualcuno di ricco con una condizione economica che permetta di investire

Tutto il resto sono solo pie illusioni di noi tifosi che vorremmo un Milan all'altezza del suo blasone ma che non può esistere oggi


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Admin credo nessuno sia contento ma non ho mai pensato nella vita che nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia serva a qualcosa..
> 
> Il Milan è stato scientemente demolito da Berlusconi prima di andarsene, probabilmente inscenando pure tutta la pagliacciata di Yogurt Li (personaggio impossibile dai..) per poi lasciare il Milan nelle mani di un fondo speculativo che comunque non avrà certo come obbiettivo la champions..
> 
> ...



Ma ci rendiamo conto che Berlusconi ha venduto il Milan per 800mln, senza nessun immobile di proprietà tranne milanello, con una sede che ad oggi è ancora una debita, con una rosa scarsa, una società che genera debiti anzichè introiti, con i conti in rosso che non ti permettono nemmeno di iscriverti alle coppe europee....il tutto per RIPETO 800 mln di euro.....questo è un genio della truffa.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ammazza quanto catastrofismo...
> Ci dici di essere oggettivi... di non minimizzare... e va bene. Ma poi non devi ingigantire! Non serve a nulla! È andata male... poteva andar meglio ma... oramai è andata e speriamo sia finita così!



quanti e quali altri club sono stati esclusi dalle coppe europee perchè disastrati economicamente?
Rispondimi solo con numeri e nomi di club.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto il vero Milan, negli ultimi mesi, dovrebbe piangere sangue.



Esatto.
io sono convinto che il 90% di quelli che minimizzano l'accaduto non hanno più di 15 anni e che non hanno mai vissuto cosa voleva dire essere tifosi dell'AC Milan. E' impossibile che uno che esultava al pallonetto del Genio in finale col barca, accetti tutto questo di buon grado. E' impossibile che uno che ha visto giocare e vincere il sig. Marco Van Basten o Sheva, non si scandalizzi per quello che ci sta capitando. 
Veramente, è la beffa della beffa sentire e leggere tifosi rossoneri che proprio non percepiscono quello che è accaduto. Che ti parlano del Milan come se fosse una specie di Roma o di Lazio ad esser generosi.
Il nostro glorioso e storico club umiliato davanti a tutto il mondo e noi tifosi che accettiamo tutto con ottimismo e quasi sollievo.
Io mi vergogno di come ci siamo ridotti e c'è chi tifa il milan come me che ne è quasi felice.


----------



## Zenos (29 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> io sono convinto che il 90% di quelli che minimizzano l'accaduto non hanno più di 15 anni e che non hanno mai vissuto cosa voleva dire essere tifosi dell'AC Milan. E' impossibile che uno che esultava al pallonetto del Genio in finale col barca, accetti tutto questo di buon grado. E' impossibile che uno che ha visto giocare e vincere il sig. Marco Van Basten o Sheva, non si scandalizzi per quello che ci sta capitando.
> Veramente, è la beffa della beffa sentire e leggere tifosi rossoneri che proprio non percepiscono quello che è accaduto. Che ti parlano del Milan come se fosse una specie di Roma o di Lazio ad esser generosi.
> Il nostro glorioso e storico club umiliato davanti a tutto il mondo e noi tifosi che accettiamo tutto con ottimismo e quasi sollievo.
> Io mi vergogno di come ci siamo ridotti e c'è chi tifa il milan come me che ne è quasi felice.



Amen fratello.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> quanti e quali altri club sono stati esclusi dalle coppe europee perchè disastrati economicamente?
> Rispondimi solo con numeri e nomi di club.



Nessuno ma quindi? Quanti club hanno subito 2 cambi di proprietà in meno di 2 anni? 
Ti ripeto quanto scritto prima. Inutile piangersi addosso! Speriamo sia finita così!


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> io sono convinto che il 90% di quelli che minimizzano l'accaduto non hanno più di 15 anni e che non hanno mai vissuto cosa voleva dire essere tifosi dell'AC Milan. E' impossibile che uno che esultava al pallonetto del Genio in finale col barca, accetti tutto questo di buon grado. E' impossibile che uno che ha visto giocare e vincere il sig. Marco Van Basten o Sheva, non si scandalizzi per quello che ci sta capitando.
> Veramente, è la beffa della beffa sentire e leggere tifosi rossoneri che proprio non percepiscono quello che è accaduto. Che ti parlano del Milan come se fosse una specie di Roma o di Lazio ad esser generosi.
> Il nostro glorioso e storico club umiliato davanti a tutto il mondo e noi tifosi che accettiamo tutto con ottimismo e quasi sollievo.
> Io mi vergogno di come ci siamo ridotti e c'è chi tifa il milan come me che ne è quasi felice.



Si tifa la maglia non i giocatori. Il Milan è esistito prima e esisterà anche dopo berlusconi.. sia se vinca, sia se perda. 
Anche in Milan cavese c’erano 60mila al san siro.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Giugno 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Si tifa la maglia non i giocatori. Il Milan è esistito prima e esisterà anche dopo berlusconi.. sia se vinca, sia se perda.
> Anche in Milan cavese c’erano 60mila al san siro.



appunto. Qua il concetto di maglia non esiste più in molti tifosi. L'amore e il rispetto per il club sono concetti sempre più offuscati. Ce ne sta capitando una peggiore dell'altra, si sprofonda di giorno in giorno e tutto quello che si riesce a dire e fare è "meglio così, giusto così, era inevitabile, ora si riparte comprando tizio e caio da arsenal e real, ecc...". Qui sembra che si faccia gara ad emulare il Mauro Suma della situazione più che a difendere il club nel modo giusto, segnalando lo schifo che sta avvenendo invece che di minimizzare e ridurre quasi come eventi positivi le macchie indelebili che stanno sporcando di giorno in giorno la storia di uno dei primi 3-4 club più gloriosi e importanti di sempre. L'importante non è la maglia, l'importante è dire che da oggi andrà tutto bene. Ricordo ancora come se fosse ieri i commenti estasiati su un broker fantasma che aveva acquistato il club in maniera losca e l'aveva poi affidato a due apprendisti dirigenti interisti. Sempre sto atteggiamento del farsi andare bene tutto ci ha portato all'umiliante esclusione dall'Europa.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Nessuno ma quindi? Quanti club hanno subito 2 cambi di proprietà in meno di 2 anni?
> Ti ripeto quanto scritto prima. Inutile piangersi addosso! Speriamo sia finita così!



no no, ecco i club esclusi:

Dnipro
Stella Rossa
Dinamo Mosca
Ekranas
Cluj
CSKA Mosca
Bursaspor
Galatasaray
Inter Baku
Pallohonka
Targu Mures
Partizan 
Sion
Karabukspor
Panathinaikos
Irtysh

Da oggi a questa lista si aggiunge questa squadra:

AC Milan 1899


Vedi te se tutto questo è normale. Vedi te se un tifoso deve accettare di buon grado che il Milan sia messo alla pari di questi club.
Io veramente impazzisco. Non mi capacito neanche di stare qui addirittura a discutere su una roba del genere.


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> no no, ecco i club esclusi:
> 
> Dnipro
> Stella Rossa
> ...



Noi in questa lista facciamo parte dal 1991. Siamo i primi


----------



## Milanlove (29 Giugno 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Noi in questa lista facciamo parte dal 1991. Siamo i primi



per altri motivi, però per giustificare l'attuale situazione tiriamoli pure fuori, ormai tanto non proviamo più vergogna...


Questa è comunque la lista dei club che non sono stati in grado di gestire i propri conti. Squadre turche, squadrette dell'est europa, squadre greche, squadrette di cui non si sa neanche il Paese di provenienza e da oggi a queste si aggiunge il club con 7 champions. Ma è tutto normale, avanti così.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> per altri motivi, però per giustificare l'attuale situazione tiriamoli pure fuori, ormai tanto non proviamo più vergogna...
> 
> 
> Questa è comunque la lista dei club che non sono stati in grado di gestire i propri conti. Squadre turche, squadrette dell'est europa, squadre greche, squadrette di cui non si sa neanche il Paese di provenienza e da oggi a queste si aggiunge il club con 7 champions. Ma è tutto normale, avanti così.



Io tifo l'AC Milan dal 1981.

Mi spieghi che vantaggio ha continuare a ripetere che dobbiamo provare vergogna? A me sembra autolesionista e, permettimi, controproducente.

Non credo che nessuno abbia piacere della pena inflitta, e chi la prende con leggerezza deve rivedere i suoi parametri di valutazione, senza dubbio. Ma il tuo grido di vergogna è perlomeno tardivo.

Non ci stiamo lanciando dal balcone del 5^ piano con il sorriso tra le labbra, ci siamo già lanciati tempo fa, e ci siamo anche già schiantati. Ringraziamo che siamo ancora vivi, anche se mezzi rotti. Quello che è successo adesso era quantomeno inevitabile.

Quindi che facciamo adesso, continuiamo a infliggerci fustigazioni? Chiudiamo baracca e burattini e ci occupiamo di altro?

Io non condivido chi è contento, ma nemmeno commenti che tolgono dignità al club. Il club non c'entra niente, siamo vittime di criminali, e quindi non provo nessuna vergogna. Se ritorniamo in alto sarò motivo per ulteriore orgoglio, visto che tutto quello che ci è successo, dalla serie B ad oggi, stroncherebbe qualsiasi normale società di calcio.


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> per altri motivi, però per giustificare l'attuale situazione tiriamoli pure fuori, ormai tanto non proviamo più vergogna...
> 
> 
> Questa è comunque la lista dei club che non sono stati in grado di gestire i propri conti. Squadre turche, squadrette dell'est europa, squadre greche, squadrette di cui non si sa neanche il Paese di provenienza e da oggi a queste si aggiunge il club con 7 champions. Ma è tutto normale, avanti così.



Perché meschinamente siamo scappati perché avevamo perso una partita?
E con questo non voglio dire che questa esclusione sia una stupenda cosa. Ma sicuramente non la peggiore nella nostra storia.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> io sono convinto che il 90% di quelli che minimizzano l'accaduto non hanno più di 15 anni e che non hanno mai vissuto cosa voleva dire essere tifosi dell'AC Milan. E' impossibile che uno che esultava al pallonetto del Genio in finale col barca, accetti tutto questo di buon grado. E' impossibile che uno che ha visto giocare e vincere il sig. Marco Van Basten o Sheva, non si scandalizzi per quello che ci sta capitando.
> Veramente, è la beffa della beffa sentire e leggere tifosi rossoneri che proprio non percepiscono quello che è accaduto. Che ti parlano del Milan come se fosse una specie di Roma o di Lazio ad esser generosi.
> Il nostro glorioso e storico club umiliato davanti a tutto il mondo e noi tifosi che accettiamo tutto con ottimismo e quasi sollievo.
> Io mi vergogno di come ci siamo ridotti e c'è chi tifa il milan come me che ne è quasi felice.



Eeeeh ma non sei un vero tifosooh se pretendi sempre i grandi nomi!!!! 1!!1!!!


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2019)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Si tifa la maglia non i giocatori. Il Milan è esistito prima e esisterà anche dopo berlusconi.. sia se vinca, sia se perda.
> Anche in Milan cavese c’erano 60mila al san siro.



Senza offesa ma è un post un po' stucchevole, ormai si leggono sempre le solite cose. 
Si tifa la maglia, Milan-Cavese io c'ero, la squadra va sostenuta sempre ecc...
D'accordissimo su Berlusconi, chiaro, ma i tifosi andrebbero "gestiti" un po' meglio di come in società stanno facendo...anche perchè i tifosi pagano e, proprio in qualità di tifosi, vogliono sempre il meglio per la loro squadra.
Senza contare poi che il Milan ha da sempre un'identità ben precisa, di squadra top. A mio modesto avviso un declassamento simile non è accettabile.
Per intendersi, c'è il Foggia che ha gli stessi colori, spero che le similitudini si fermeranno lì... Ma non mi sembra.


----------



## Goro (30 Giugno 2019)

Al Milan non c'è l'usanza di contestare, anni di distruzioni passati impunemente mentre i tifosi del Real lo fanno anche dopo tre Champions...


----------



## Milanlove (30 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma è un post un po' stucchevole, ormai si leggono sempre le solite cose.
> Si tifa la maglia, Milan-Cavese io c'ero, la squadra va sostenuta sempre ecc...
> D'accordissimo su Berlusconi, chiaro, ma i tifosi andrebbero "gestiti" un po' meglio di come in società stanno facendo...anche perchè i tifosi pagano e, proprio in qualità di tifosi, vogliono sempre il meglio per la loro squadra.
> Senza contare poi che il Milan ha da sempre un'identità ben precisa, di squadra top. A mio modesto avviso un declassamento simile non è accettabile.
> Per intendersi, c'è il Foggia che ha gli stessi colori, spero che le similitudini si fermeranno lì... Ma non mi sembra.



Berlusconi non compra più e Galliani si getta solo sui parametri zero e/o affari con gli amichetti?
Bè, ci ha fatto vincere tutto, quindi non lamentarti.

Il Milan viene venduto a un broker fantasma mezzo criminale?
Bè, adesso trova come soci in affari lo Stato Cinese e.... -post kilometrico dove viene spiegato che è tutto normale e si sbaglia chi ha dubbi a riguardo-..., quindi non lamentarti.

Fassone e Mirabelli, due apprendisti dirigenti incapaci ex interisti gesticono il milan e buttano a caso 250 milioni indebitando irrimediabilmente ancor di più il club?
Grande Fax e Max, finalmente torniamo grandi grazie a Silva, i gol su YT di Cahlanoglu, RR miglior terzino del mondo e capitan bonucci, quindi non lamentarti.

Il Milan viene acquisito da un fondo speculativo il cui unico scopo è ricavarci qualche soldo?
Wow, finalmente si spende bene perchè c'è Leo che è un super dirigente super capace che ci guiderà per anni e anni. Male che vada, distruggiamo tutto e tutti con gli avvocati. Quindi non lamentarti.

Il Milan viene escluso dalle coppe europee come fosse una squadretta greca, turca, cipriota o dell'est europa in decadimento?
Bene così, da oggi si riparte perchè è proprio quello che ci serviva. Ora possiamo comprare i giocatori che ci servono. Quindi non lamentarti.

E' da 10 anni che non dobbiamo lamentarci perchè ogni anno è l'anno buono, ma nella realtà dei fatti si va sempre più a fondo.

Io credo che se magari cominciassimo veramente a smetterla di ingoiare tutto quello che ci propinano, forse sì che si comincerebbe a migliorare o comunque almeno a fermare questa umiliante caduta senza fine. Oltre a riprenderci un briciolo della dignità persa che non sarebbe poi neanche un dettaglio questo...


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Giugno 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Senza offesa ma è un post un po' stucchevole, ormai si leggono sempre le solite cose.
> Si tifa la maglia, Milan-Cavese io c'ero, la squadra va sostenuta sempre ecc...
> D'accordissimo su Berlusconi, chiaro, ma i tifosi andrebbero "gestiti" un po' meglio di come in società stanno facendo...anche perchè i tifosi pagano e, proprio in qualità di tifosi, vogliono sempre il meglio per la loro squadra.
> Senza contare poi che il Milan ha da sempre un'identità ben precisa, di squadra top. A mio modesto avviso un declassamento simile non è accettabile.
> Per intendersi, c'è il Foggia che ha gli stessi colori, spero che le similitudini si fermeranno lì... Ma non mi sembra.



ok allora non tifarla piu che vuoi che ti dica. tifa la juve. squadra top. oppure metti uno sponsor di 100 milioni


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non compra più e Galliani si getta solo sui parametri zero e/o affari con gli amichetti?
> Bè, ci ha fatto vincere tutto, quindi non lamentarti.
> 
> Il Milan viene venduto a un broker fantasma mezzo criminale?
> ...



Bene e cosa proponi?


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non compra più e Galliani si getta solo sui parametri zero e/o affari con gli amichetti?
> 
> 
> *Io credo che se magari cominciassimo veramente a smetterla di ingoiare tutto quello che ci propinano, forse sì che si comincerebbe a migliorare o comunque almeno a fermare questa umiliante caduta senza fine. Oltre a riprenderci un briciolo della dignità persa che non sarebbe poi neanche un dettaglio questo...*


La maggior parte dei tifosi del Milan si lamenta probabilmente dal 2006, da quando Sheva fu sostituito da Ricardo Olivera, eppure ciò non è servito ad impedire un crollo che ha pochi precedenti nella storia del calcio. Forse qualcuno avrebbe voluto vedere le scene da guerriglia urbana come dopo la cessione di Baggio a Firenze ma dubito fortemente che una simile reazione avrebbe cambiato la storia. I tifosi si sono lamentati ed hanno protestato nei modi a loro consentiti: più che dimezzando le presenze allo stadio, non acquistando merchandising, attaccando società e dirigenti su social, blog e forum. Il punto da comprendere è che la situazione attuale è figlia della gestione profondamente egoista e scellerata degli ultimi anni della gestione Berlusconi. A lui il Milan serviva politicamente ma non necessariamente al top e quando (se) lo ha ceduto lo ha fatto come sappiamo. 

Ora possiamo continuare ad invocare Neymar, Hazard e De Ligt, a pretendere Klopp e sostenere che siamo un top club ma la realtà dei fatti è che per tornare grandi la strada sarà lunghissima e tortuosa e l'unica speranza passa da una dirigenza competente in grado di far ripartire il club. Nessuno sceicco investirebbe oggi nel Milan o nella serie A attuale e c'è un FPF che ci piaccia o meno siamo costretti a rispettare, visto che non mi risultano casi conclamati di violazioni come la nostra passate in sordina (PSG e City, quest'ultimo comunque sotto indagine, sono questioni diverse e più complesse ma non hanno di certo deficit a bilancio come i nostri). Per come la vedo io o ci crogioliamo nel nostro glorioso passato e ci rifiutiamo di accettare il presente, e quindi attacchiamo tutto ciò che non corrisponda a standard qualitativ da top club, ma con la consapevolezza di non avere futuro o stringiamo i denti, mangiamo pane duro, cerchiamo di sostenere almeno la maglia e di ripartire come club non top ma normale e sperare così di attirare un investiore serio che ci possa aiutare a tornare dove meritiamo. Mettiamoci in testa che nessuno investirebbe in un club di serie A con un deficit annuo di 90 mln, un contenzioso aperto con la UEFA, nessuno stadio privato, sponsor inesistenti e rosa mediocre. Proviamo intanto a mettere a posto i conti, a mettere in piedi una rosa almeno decente e sensata, a ritornare in CL e a portare avanti il progetto stadio e vediamo cosa succede. Non significa accettare supinamente tutto ma almeno provare a ripartire. Gettare fango su ogni cosa non ci riporterà ai fasti di un tempo perchè Elliott non si farà certo impressionare da qualche protesta organizzata e soprattutto nessuno ci aiuterà.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Giugno 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non compra più e Galliani si getta solo sui parametri zero e/o affari con gli amichetti?
> 
> 
> *Io credo che se magari cominciassimo veramente a smetterla di ingoiare tutto quello che ci propinano, forse sì che si comincerebbe a migliorare o comunque almeno a fermare questa umiliante caduta senza fine. Oltre a riprenderci un briciolo della dignità persa che non sarebbe poi neanche un dettaglio questo...*


La maggior parte dei tifosi del Milan si lamenta probabilmente dal 2006, da quando Sheva fu sostituito da Ricardo Olivera, eppure ciò non è servito ad impedire un crollo che ha pochi precedenti nella storia del calcio. Forse qualcuno avrebbe voluto vedere le scene da guerriglia urbana come dopo la cessione di Baggio a Firenze ma dubito fortemente che una simile reazione avrebbe cambiato la storia. I tifosi si sono lamentati ed hanno protestato nei modi a loro consentiti: più che dimezzando le presenze allo stadio, non acquistando merchandising, attaccando società e dirigenti su social, blog e forum. Il punto da comprendere è che la situazione attuale è figlia della gestione profondamente egoista e scellerata degli ultimi anni di Berlusconi. A lui il Milan serviva politicamente ma non necessariamente al top e quando (se) lo ha ceduto lo ha fatto come sappiamo. 

Ora possiamo continuare ad invocare Neymar, Hazard e De Ligt, a pretendere Klopp e sostenere che siamo un top club ma la realtà dei fatti è che per tornare grandi la strada sarà lunghissima e tortuosa e l'unica speranza passa da una dirigenza competente in grado di far ripartire il club. Nessuno sceicco investirebbe oggi nel Milan o nella serie A attuale e c'è un FPF che ci piaccia o meno siamo costretti a rispettare, visto che non mi risultano casi conclamati di violazioni come la nostra passate in sordina (PSG e City, quest'ultimo comunque sotto indagine, sono questioni diverse e più complesse ma non hanno di certo deficit a bilancio come i nostri). Per come la vedo io o ci crogioliamo nel nostro glorioso passato e ci rifiutiamo di accettare il presente, e quindi attacchiamo tutto ciò che non corrisponda a standard qualitativi da top club, ma con la consapevolezza di non avere futuro o stringiamo i denti, mangiamo pane duro, cerchiamo di sostenere almeno la maglia e di ripartire come club non top ma normale e sperare così di attirare un investiore serio che ci possa aiutare a tornare dove meritiamo. Mettiamoci in testa che nessuno investirebbe in un club di serie A con un deficit annuo di 90 mln, un contenzioso aperto con la UEFA, nessuno stadio privato, sponsor inesistenti e rosa mediocre. Proviamo intanto a mettere a posto i conti, a mettere in piedi una rosa almeno decente e sensata, a ritornare in CL e a portare avanti il progetto stadio e vediamo cosa succede. Non significa accettare supinamente tutto ma almeno provare a ripartire. Gettare fango su ogni cosa non ci riporterà ai fasti di un tempo perchè Elliott non si farà certo impressionare da qualche protesta organizzata e soprattutto nessuno ci aiuterà.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Luglio 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bene e cosa proponi?



io sono un tifoso, non devo proporre. Altrimenti se dovessi trovare io le soluzioni, mi farei pagare dal milan come si sono fatti pagare galliani, fassone, mirabelli, leonardo, maldini, gazidis, boban, ecc...
Segnalo solo che è da 10 anni che si dice in loop "non lamentarti, questo è l'unico scenario credibile e reale, l'unica soluzione possibile" (più o meno quello che vuoi intendere tu col tuo post credo) e si sta andando sempre e costantemente peggio. Il tifoso dovrebbe appunto proteggere il club e segnalare quando le cose non vanno invece di dire "sì a berlusconi, sì a fax e max, sì a leo, sì a scaroni, ecc..". Acconsentire sempre tutto non è essere tifosi, ma essere aziendalisti/dipendenti del Milan... non pagati però. Le soluzioni trovate fino ad ora hanno fallito tutte, fino ad arrivare ad un'umiliante espulsione pubblica dal calcio europeo come se fossimo una squadra greca di media classifica. Come tifoso lo si può segnalare o lo si deve far passare come una cosa normale e giusta?


----------

